# Halftone screen Photoshop action



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I have seen alot of people ask how to halftone a file to print films from a inkjet/laser printer. 

so I was sitting at my desk and thought I would whip up a quick Photoshop action....

this action uses 55 lpi and different screen angles...I know ...I know.... some people say use the same angle and some say use different ones. I use different angles for now..I will try the same angle in the future.

if anyone is interested PM me with your email addy and i will send it over.

Hope this will help some people with there screen printing endeavor.

Inked


----------



## DiligentWorks (Jan 29, 2013)

can you send me this halftone PS action? my email is [email protected]


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

PM on it's way. Thanks!


----------



## milpitan (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill take one too. Thanks


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Please forward thi to me also 
[email protected]
Thanks Larry


----------



## iyadesigns (Nov 18, 2011)

CAn u send me this PS action too, 
Thanks


----------



## publitime (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello

Will you send it to me?
[email protected]

Regards
jurgen


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

sent a pm cheers


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

me too please. [email protected]


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy cow, I didn't notice how old this post is!! I feel like a facebook fool now


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh Crap haha Me too!!


----------



## maikeandre (Mar 15, 2015)

Can you send it to me too? [email protected]


----------



## RandJPrinting (Sep 9, 2013)

If you still have this action can you send it to [email protected] thank you!


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

All you need is a program that separates the colors, I use Rapid Seps , this program allows you to separate full color images into half tones and print the films I use it all the time, RapidSeps | Simulated Process Color Separation Software then you will need a rip like accurip. 

I can separate a wide range of jobs with this program very easily

Frank Prokator 
Steel Town Graphics
Steel Town Graphics


----------



## Dublebas (Nov 18, 2014)

Somebody still have this action?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

My guess would be since this thread was from 2009 that the action wouldn't work in the newer Photoshop versions. 

If you do a google search there are some actions that are free. Wilflex has one or did, there are a few others plus there are ones that are used in art that can be used as long as you can change the LPI and also preferably be able to change the angle. 

You can always look up some of the great instruction avaliable on the fourm with a search. Practice them a few times and then record your own actions. Doing it this way manually you can always change the LPI and angles as needed and record diffrent actions say for 35,45,55,65 and maybe a few variations of angles to automate the process.


----------



## jimmym38834 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone still have these actions they would be very helpful


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

These programs work on newer version too.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Header_page


----------



## aniudri (May 14, 2018)

Hello, I need this action, Can anyone please send it to me? [email protected]


----------



## Adonilton (Jan 5, 2013)

Please send it to me too.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

